
Functional Programming? Don’t Even Bother, It’s a Silly Toy - psalminen
https://medium.com/better-programming/fp-toy-7f52ea0a947e
======
JoeAltmaier
tl;dr: dumb strawman 'humor' comparison with overheated OOP examples to
'prove' a point.

